# respirators/quality of...



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey all, I've had sinus infections hit me every 4 months so far this year and those that have had them know the pain. They're coming from my constant sanding of oak and the fine dusts that get up in me even while wearing a respirator. When I'm dumping the catch bag on the belt sander I can truely smell/taste the dust. This was the experience with a North mask/cartridge. I just purchased the Scott 66 with the silicone seal and life is good. Even when dumping the catch bag with my face right in it I can't smell or taste the dust. The north's problem seems to be in the purge or exhale port that doesn't seal well, but the scott has absolutely no problems whatsoever. Pricey as compared to the North, but you know the saying. You get what you pay for, and in this case I did. I'm not bashing North in any way, but in my case it just didn't work out.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

A couple suggestions I have on the matter would be 1. to always shave in the morning if you are going to were a respirator, gives you a much better seal, and 2. next time try buying a respirator from a safety supplier, some will actually give you a fit test in the store.


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

ch0mpie said:


> A couple suggestions I have on the matter would be 1. to always shave in the morning if you are going to were a respirator, gives you a much better seal, and 2. next time try buying a respirator from a safety supplier, some will actually give you a fit test in the store.


Good point. Northern safety supplied mine and suggested the same thing. They do have a face fitting kit for online orders. Scott does come in Sm. M. and L.. I believe MSA did also.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

What Chompie said is the proper way to use a respirator. 

Also what kind of cartridge were you using and how do you store your respirator.


----------

